
Spark deserves a better IDE - ibains
https://medium.com/prophecy-io/spark-deserves-a-better-ide-92d23175f3b4
======
rajatchopra
Yes please. Integrate with GitHub notifications, and gitlab ci-runner too. So
that pull/merge requests can be shown as well.

Maybe a leaf of inspiration from golang modules so that upstream code modules
can be imported.

IDE++, it can't stop evolving. Thanks for the good work.

~~~
ibains
Thanks for the great inputs, pulling Git info back into the IDE is a great
idea. Will definitely add it!

------
ibains
Excited about sharing the new interface we're building for Apache Spark.

We're also trying live screen gifs for the first time - quite an effort to get
GIF size down.

